# lipoma excision - surrounding structures



## BFAITHFUL

dr did an excision of lipoma stating incision was carried out to a depth of approx 2mm, the skin & subq tissues were then elevated through the use of sharp dissection & underlying lipomatous mass was noted, the lipoma was then dissected free from surrounding structures using sharp & blunt dissection, mass measured approx 2.6cm x 2cm x 1.5cm, path report came stating  "cyst,right neck-lipoma" 

would i use the integumentary codes or musculoskeletal codes??

thank you


----------



## elenax

I would use integument.


----------



## BFAITHFUL

why would you use the integumentary codes & not musculoskeletal, it states subq layer was elevated which means he went underneath subq area , 21555 states "subq tissue" ??  thank you


----------



## jackjones62

For the neck lipoma's, I usually use CPT 21555 or 21556, depending on how deep they go.

Jennifer
ENT CT


----------



## elenax

Your are correct...it should be 21555...disregard my previous comment


----------



## sptajohnson

*Alcohol ablation of tumor*

Has anyone come across this type procedure?  Dx =Vascular lipoma, fossa popliteal area on rt leg.  Procedure =Alcohol ablation of tumor via venogram.  I've captured the venogram but I think I need another code for the actual ablation.


----------

